# ISO - Extremely Low Fat Diet for Pancreatitis



## Gso2Ydk (Nov 3, 2012)

My friend has had half of his pancreas removed and is now diabetic as a result. He does well controlling his diet for the diabetes but he still gets severe pancreatitis attacks. His diet must be extremely low fat and reasonably low sugar, carb. Anyone have any ideas and recipes? It is hard to watch him eat soup all the time and terribly discouraging for him.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi. I would suggest your friend ask his doctor for a referral to a registered dietician for a consultation. An RD can work with him and his doctor to develop an appropriate diet that takes his medical and nutritional needs into account. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2012)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Hi. I would suggest your friend ask his doctor for a referral to a registered dietician for a consultation. An RD can work with him and his doctor to develop an appropriate diet that takes his medical and nutritional needs into account. Hope this helps.



+1


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 4, 2012)

+2 We are not qualified to help you with something as serious as this.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to DC. and +3. This is complicated and a registered dietician/nutritionist is the best bet for your friend. His doctor should refer him to the same so that he can have a menu designed to meet his specific dietary needs.


----------

